# The return of the RMV PD?



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

There was a report of a large number of cruisers over at AMI in Marlboro recently, that were painted up as Registry Police cruisers.

Are the Registry Police making a comeback?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

COOL unk:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Wait...did this report come from a mother's cousin's uncle's brother? unk: I would be surprised in the states current financial state if this was to happen. Anything is possible in the commonwealth though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

I highly doubt this will take place but hey as far as I'm concerned I hope they do, it means more jobs. If I was a betting man I would be inclined to place $ that it wont happen, but as we all know to well here in this state anything is possible.

While there at it why dont they bring back the METS to, hail to the METS.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

STFU!!!!!!!!!!
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes, I heard the same thing about what is happening at AMI. When I went there those M/V's were right next to the new 2004 Capitol Police cruisers. Can the Mets be far behind??
:L:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant
40 Freaks, Wanna-Be's & Crankers & still growing. We even have a thread on the 77th RTT. Bring it on!


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Then I guess we will soon see if it's true or not.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't know where you guys come up with this stuff.......the tabloids???


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

Killjoy275 said:


> I don't know where you guys come up with this stuff.......the tabloids???


Well then Killjoy your missing out, you mean you dont have a subscription to the National Police Inquirer. Shame on you.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Maybe those "RMV" cruisers are from a different state???


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

OK I had to call and ask AMI MHQ, The answer is NO, there are NO RMV cruisers nor are there going to be atleast not in the near future.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hunter said:


> OK I had to call and ask AMI MHQ, The answer is NO, there are NO RMV cruisers nor are there going to be atleast not in the near future.


Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My favorite constipated constable (junior detective) gives us the reason to shut this garbage thread DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My favorite constipated constable (junior detective) gives us the reason to shut this garbage thread DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink:[/quote]

Garbage thread. Nice one.

The question was thrown out by me in response to a gentleman who told me what he saw, and I thought it interesting, and possibly someone else may shed some light on it, considering the history of the merger in '92 and the loss of entire agencys in its process.

I have tracked down the cruisers in question, BTW. The mystery is solved, and it's a good one. Hopefully you haven't been too put out by this 'garbage thread', and in the future I will attempt to tailor my posts to be more to your liking.

/sarcasm off


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)




----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Cute.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Please tell me that's not what the new C/V interceptors look like!!!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

quality617 said:


> Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My favorite constipated constable (junior detective) gives us the reason to shut this garbage thread DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wink:


Garbage thread. Nice one.

The question was thrown out by me in response to a gentleman who told me what he saw, and I thought it interesting, and possibly someone else may shed some light on it, considering the history of the merger in '92 and the loss of entire agencys in its process.

I have tracked down the cruisers in question, BTW. The mystery is solved, and it's a good one. Hopefully you haven't been too put out by this 'garbage thread', and in the future I will attempt to tailor my posts to be more to your liking.

/sarcasm off[/quote]
:shock: 
Ahhhhh.....O.K. then
I was lamenting the fact that it took eleven replies before Hunter, performing as our resident "myth-buster" was able to harpoon this rumor.
Thank-You for sharing it with the group. Sorry your feathers got ruffled.

/sincerity ON/


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I have tracked down the cruisers in question, BTW. The mystery is solved, and it's a good one. Hopefully you haven't been too put out by this 'garbage thread', and in the future I will attempt to tailor my posts to be more to your liking.

/sarcasm off[/quote]

Well you gonna let us know who or what they were for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

Quality617,

Don't worry about MCCPD61's comments. His sarcasm gland is perpetually on and sometimes goes into hyperdrive. You can't be sensative on this board, no way, no how. He's just mad he doesn't have the same area code that you & I share. :FM:

Sometimes I feel like......... ](*,)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/
Join in the fun & get a black eye.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ahh...figured it was something like that. 

Cool.

B:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OK I had to call and ask AMI MHQ, The answer is NO, there are NO RMV cruisers nor are there going to be atleast not in the near future.
> ...


MPD, thank you but someone has to end the stupid debates here or else you know what happens........................................................... and on and on. But dont you guys worry I took my laxatives and everything is flowing just fine now,LOL.

Oh and BTW GIL, Nice job on the RMV cruiser. Although I have to say it looks like it has New AMG wheels on it from and S600, an considering I drive one I dont know wether to be disapointed or flattered, my wheels dont look like that but who knows whats instore for police vehicles. When the day comes my MB looks like a cruiser I'm selling it.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Come on lads, this should have not gotten beyond the first message. I think we all know nothing could happen without a bill and vote of the Mass House and Senate.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

BTW I checked the lot at AMI on my way to shop at the Victory Market yesterday. While it has been a number of years since I've seen a RMV cruiser I think what the person who started this saw was some of the WPD cruisers with the striping done but the lettering not applied yet. 
There were about a dozen WPD crusiers there and a couple with the stiping but not lettered yet. Must of seen the whole group before the lettering started


----------

